# Zubereitung von Heringen



## jannisO (22. November 2009)

Als Harzer fahr ich 5 bis 6 pro Jahr an die Ostsee zum fischen. Bei meiner letzten Tour hat es sich besonders auf Hering gelohnt.
Was mich inetressieren würde, wie bereitet ihr eure gefangenen Heringe zu |kopfkrat

Wir haben gestern ein Paar gebraten, jedoch war es nicht so der Bringer. Vielleicht kennt der Eine oder Andere von euch ein Paar tolle Rezepte für einmarinierten Hering und würde dies hier Preis geben.


----------



## ranndale (22. November 2009)

*AW: Zubereitung von Heringen*

hi jannisO
wenn ich anregungen oder gute rezepte brauche gucke ich immer da . 
http://www.chefkoch.de/suche.php?suche=hering&wo=1

gruss
rann


----------



## jannisO (22. November 2009)

*AW: Zubereitung von Heringen*

Danke dir werd mal nach sehen


----------



## zander-ralf (22. November 2009)

*AW: Zubereitung von Heringen*

Moin Jannis,

Rezept: „Eingelegte Heringe nach ostfriesischer Art“

Für 10 große Heringe:

*Zutaten*

10 Heringe
3 Esslöffel Fischgewürz (Fertigpackung),
1 gr. Zwiebel,
1 Esslöffel Steinsalz, Meersalz oder Kristallsalz,
1 Esslöffel Zucker,
750ml Essig,
1,5 ltr Wasser (bei sehr großen Heringen, Wasser –Essig 
                                                                             1:1 mischen!).

*Zubereitung*


frische Heringe säubern, schuppen und „köpfen“.
Wasser und Essig in große Schüssel füllen.
von der Mischung 250ml abnehmen und mit Fischgewürz aufkochen lassen (3 Min.).
Zucker und Steinsalz dazu geben. Gut verrühren. Abkühlen lassen.
Komplett in die große Schüssel zurück gießen. 
Zwiebel in Ringe schneiden.
Heringe der Länge nach hineinlegen und die Zwiebelringe „schwimmen lassen“.
Je nach Größe der Fische 2 – 3 Tage gut abgedeckt ziehen lassen. Fertig!
Die Fische sind gut, wenn sie in der Mitte aufgeklappt werden können und das Rückgrat mit samt den Bauchgräten herauszuziehen ist. Alle Kleinstgräten sind vom Essig aufgelöst worden.
Schmeckt ähnlich wie „Bismarckhering“ .... nur vieeel besser!!! 
_Zu Pellkartoffeln ein Traum._
Lässt sich auch sehr gut zu Herings-Stipp weiter verarbeiten.

Ps.: Auf keinen Fall jodiertes oder anderes künstlich, raffiniertes Salz verwenden. In Verbindung mit Essig gibt es einen eigenartigen (metallisch?) Geschmack! 

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (22. November 2009)

*AW: Zubereitung von Heringen*

Hallo,

wir haben hier sehr viel Hering. Am besten schmecken sie immer noch fangfrisch gebraten. Dazu die Heringe leicht salzen und in Mehl wenden in Öl oder Butterschmalz knusprig braten oder frittieren.
Desweiteren werden es noch Bismarkheringe, welche man dann weiter zu z.B. Marinierten Heringen weiterverarbeiten kann oder mit Gurke und Zwiebeln auf einem Butterbrötchen isst.
Hering ist der Fisch den man warscheinlich auf so vielfältige Art zubereiten kann wie keinen Anderen.

Geruß
Detlef


----------



## hotte50 (22. November 2009)

*AW: Zubereitung von Heringen*

gute Rezepte von Anglern für den Angler findest Du auch hier:

http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?t=3237


----------



## jannisO (22. November 2009)

*AW: Zubereitung von Heringen*

ich möchte mich erst einmal bedanken für die antworten bisher. besonders zander-ralf welcher sehr ausgiebig schrieb. es ist glaub ich nicht leicht einen fisch zú zubereiten, welchen man nicht kennt. einen fehler hab ich beim braten glaub ich schon erkannt. und zwar hering mit paniermehlt zu wälzen. eigentlich bereite ich bei uns den fisch zu und es schmeckte immer nur diesmal hab ich leider versagt :c


----------



## Ronny N. (22. November 2009)

*AW: Zubereitung von Heringen*

@jannisO,

habe meine letzten Heringe geräuchert und hat allen gut geschmeckt.

Bis bald Ronny N.


----------



## MarioDD (23. November 2009)

*AW: Zubereitung von Heringen*



jannisO schrieb:


> ich möchte mich erst einmal bedanken für die antworten bisher. besonders zander-ralf welcher sehr ausgiebig schrieb. es ist glaub ich nicht leicht einen fisch zú zubereiten, welchen man nicht kennt. einen fehler hab ich beim braten glaub ich schon erkannt. und zwar hering mit paniermehlt zu wälzen. eigentlich bereite ich bei uns den fisch zu und es schmeckte immer nur diesmal hab ich leider versagt :c


 
Paniermehl geht gar nicht |uhoh:
Auch ich stand mal vor dem Problem: was machen mit 500 Heringen?!"
Inzwischen hab ich fast so viele Ideen auf Lager:
Braten,Rollmops, Bismarckhering, Hering in Aspik, Schwedenhappen, Matjes, Aalrauchmatjes, Bärlauchmatjes,Hering in Tomatensauce, marinierten Brathering, Heringsalat, usw...

Ich glaube, wenn ein Fisch sehr vielseitig ist, dann ist es der Hering. Mit dem Burschen kann man fast alles machen. Sogar "Gravad Hering" geht wunderbar und schmeckt hervorragend.


----------



## Ollek (23. November 2009)

*AW: Zubereitung von Heringen*

@ Jannis

Gib hier mal "Hering" ein...


Gruss


----------



## bobbl (23. November 2009)

*AW: Zubereitung von Heringen*

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Surströmming

So würd ich es machen 
Hört sich lecker an :vik:


----------



## MarioDD (23. November 2009)

*AW: Zubereitung von Heringen*



bobbl schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Surströmming
> 
> So würd ich es machen
> Hört sich lecker an :vik:


 
gib mal bei youtube "surströmling" ein...und du wirst ganz schnell von deiner meinung abkommen.

alternativ: googel doch mal nach "gravad hering"-ist wirklich lecker


----------



## Briese (23. November 2009)

*AW: Zubereitung von Heringen*

Wir haben gerade 20 kg Hering zu Matjes und graved Hering verarbeitet. Den notwendigen Kram bei Matjes Frank eingekauft, Heringe eingelegt, anschließend noch in mehreren Chargen mit verschiedenen Kräutern veredelt.

Selbst meine Frau mag diese Matjes.

Briese


----------



## Detty (23. November 2009)

*AW: Zubereitung von Heringen*

Geräuchert kommt der Hering immer noch am besten!


----------



## MarioDD (24. November 2009)

*AW: Zubereitung von Heringen*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Ps.: Auf keinen Fall jodiertes oder anderes künstlich, raffiniertes Salz verwenden. In Verbindung mit Essig gibt es einen eigenartigen (metallisch?) Geschmack!
> 
> Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
> zander-ralf


 
dem kann ich nur beipflichten!
Jungs- gebt lieber ein paar Cent mehr für besseres Salz aus, als dass Ihr den Kram vom Diskounter nehmt.
Man schmeckt es wirklich!
Salz ist zwar von der Chemischen Formel immer gleich -aber deswegen schmeckt nicht jedes Salz gleich.

interessant auch das hier


----------



## jannisO (24. November 2009)

*AW: Zubereitung von Heringen*

gepriesen seinen die von euch welche es verstehen den hering zuzubereiten. hoffe ich werd es auch noch lernen. weil sind wir mal an der küste, essen wir ihn gern


----------



## hans albers (26. November 2009)

*AW: Zubereitung von Heringen*

.. für mich der klassiker:

gebraten (vorher im mehl wälzen),
dazu n legger gurkensalat oder feldsalat 
mit brat/röstkartoffeln.

(man  kann auch filets schneiden , 
wenn man nicht den ganzen  hering braten mag.)

ansonsten kann ich auch nur sagen:
räuchern .. oder matjes
... yes yes

greetz
lars


----------



## DerKanalangler (29. November 2009)

*AW: Zubereitung von Heringen*



jannisO schrieb:


> Als Harzer fahr ich 5 bis 6 pro Jahr an die Ostsee zum fischen. Bei meiner letzten Tour hat es sich besonders auf Hering gelohnt.
> Was mich inetressieren würde, wie bereitet ihr eure gefangenen Heringe zu |kopfkrat
> 
> Wir haben gestern ein Paar gebraten, jedoch war es nicht so der Bringer. Vielleicht kennt der Eine oder Andere von euch ein Paar tolle Rezepte für einmarinierten Hering und würde dies hier Preis geben.


wundert mich nicht, heringe gehören zu den fettfischen.
wenn die seit juni/juli in der truhe lagen können die nicht mehr traumhaft schmecken.

ich verarbeite den hering-- dann aber frisch-- zu brathering eingelegt oder bismarck-hering bzw. zum rollmops.
rollmops ist filet vom bismarck-hering.

ein user hat es schon geschrieben----- chefkoch.de hat gute herings-rezepte.:m


----------



## juchte (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zubereitung von Heringen*

10St salzheringe(ca.1kg) gut wässern,filetieren und 
wie folgt einlegen.man kann auch grüne heringe nehmen,diese nach dem filetieren mit 3-4 EL salz dick einreiben und 3 std. ruhen lassen,damit das fleisch schön fest wird,dann kurz abwaschen und trocken tupfen
die marinade aus kräuteressig,tomatensaft,öl und zucker gut vermischen,gewürze dazu geben,gewürzgurken und zwiebeln in kleine würfel schneiden und untermischen.die heringsfilets in der marinade 1-2 tage ziehen lassen

8 EL Kräuteressig 10%
16 EL Tomatensaft
6 EL Öl
75 g Zucker
300 g Zwibel
300 g Gewürzgurken
5 St Gewürznelken
3 St Lorbeerblätter
5 St Gewürzkörner

viel vergnügen


----------



## kaipiranja (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zubereitung von Heringen*

...ich habe diverse Rezepte für Hering aus Schweden, hab dir mal eines übersetzt was zur Jahreszeit passt 


Weihnachtshering mit Apfelsine und Safran

500g Heringsfilet
10 Pfefferkörner schwarz
Schale einer halben Apfelsine
1/2 rote Zwiebel
3/4 dl Branntweinessig
1 dl Zucker
1 1/2 dl Wasser
1 Lorbeerblatt
1 Prise Safran (1/2g)

Pfeffer mahlen, die Apfelsinenschale in dünne Streifen schneiden, Wasser, Essig und Zucker aufkochen, vom Herd nehmen. Den gemahlenen Pfeffer, Lorbeerblatt, Safran und die Streifen der Apfelsinenschale zugeben, erkalten lassen.
Hering in Stücke schneiden mit der geschnittenen Zwiebel vermischen.
Wenn der Sud erkaltet ist alles zusammen vermengen und einen Tag ziehen lassen...

Gruss, KAi


----------

